# Finally done...with a surprise



## RainbowEarthFaerie (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, about 3 weeks after finding out that my baby had no heartbeat, and 6 weeks after it stopped beating, I started bleeding. That was last Monday. Thursday night I passed the placenta and some heavy clots. I bled pretty heavily after that. Monday morning, I passed another placenta.







So I apparently lost twins. That just made everything harder. DH and I have always wanted twins.
My bleeding has finally slowed to a medium/light spotting. We will be having a naming/burial ceremony on Saturday night under the full moon.


----------



## guestmama9922 (Aug 2, 2006)

hugs to you rainbow. i'm so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge huge hugs Eliza. and kudos for allowing it to happen naturally. you waited quite a while. so tough about twins. hurts doubly.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry about your little ones.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

Thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry. I lost twins in 2005, and yes, it hurts doubly.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh mama, I'm so sorry


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

So sorry


----------



## Broken Heart (Aug 10, 2008)

*Hello

I was so sorry to read this , my heart and thoughts go out to you all

they really do.

Take good care of youself, Sandra xx*


----------

